
Nokia Is Set to Return to Smartphones and Tablets: What to Expect? - nedsma
http://www.anandtech.com/show/10333/foxconn-and-hmd-to-return-nokia-smartphones-and-tablets-to-market
======
Nokinside
\- Foxconn finances this operation and engineers and manufactures the phones,
essentially building a new non-bidding customer for itself and Sharp displays
(owned by Foxconn)

\- Nokia maintains its brand recognition in consumer products. It retains the
power to protect the reputation of the brand and quality of the products.

\- Nokia Research and Nokia Bell Labs continue doing research and they have
tons of patents that this company has instant access.

Basically this deal replaces Nokia Mobile Phones division (Sold to MS) with
Foxconn/HMD Global. It's a smart move but success is not guaranteed.

